
NSA’s SKYNET machine learning algo may be killing thousands of innocent people - elmar
https://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/02/the-nsas-skynet-program-may-be-killing-thousands-of-innocent-people/
======
bahjoite
[2016]

